# How to Calibrate a monitor? [Dell U2311H]



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a Dell U2311H and going by its stock settings its too bright and on decreasing it tends to show poor colours.

I have been through some online articles on how to calibrate it and also the settings for it but I couldnt make much headway regarding this.

Simply inputting the recommended setting threw up weird colours on my screen. I later learned each one or atleast most need to be calibrated individually.

I have no idea how to do that? Help.

Also what does this mean "video card's LUT"?


----------



## jsjs (Jun 13, 2011)

Man u just need a good calibration tool, why dont u check out on dell's website for your model

LUT is video card colour lookup table. Adobe gamma is also a good calibration utility which is installed with photoshop


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 13, 2011)

Best calibration settings for U2311h monitor? - Canon Digital Photography Forums

This should help.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

I have checked those forums. They are asking the users to buy a calibrator. Now I dont really want to go get a one time use device.

The settings dont work for me either. Damn!


----------



## asingh (Jun 13, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I have a Dell U2311H and going by its stock settings its too bright and on decreasing it tends to show poor colours.
> 
> I have been through some online articles on how to calibrate it and also the settings for it but I couldnt make much headway regarding this.
> 
> ...



I have something in my office favorites. Send me a PM tomorrow 11 AM. So I remember.


----------



## Mario (Jun 13, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I have checked those forums. They are asking the users to buy a calibrator. Now I dont really want to go get a *one time use device*.
> 
> The settings dont work for me either. Damn!



A hardware calibrator is anything but a one-use device! Research "monitor-drift" and you will find out!

Having said that, IMHO, if u r not a professional photographer etc...ur primary usage of ur monitor is gaming/multimedia/browsing etc... then u wont ever feel a hw cali to be a good investment!!

Me, I dont give sh1t about all this sh1t, dont have the cash for a hw cali and wont ever get one!

Play around with the OSD till u get something that appears nice to *YOU*.

Of course, your colors and warmth will be all skewed (in all probability) but heck, ur eyes can never tell, so what the ...!!


----------



## sysfilez (Jul 5, 2011)

Dell U2311H come pre calibrated. if u havent been using IPS panel previously u will experience noticeable changes with images and quite obviously u want to change the settings . Still if u want to calibrate u can do it by third party softwares, in which case u have to trust your eyes. Best calibration is done by Hardware devices which u have to purchase separately (only required by Pro Photographers and image editors) and once again its just not a one time process. Monitors needs to be calibrated over a time again n again if u want color consistency.


----------

